# Does having a UK Visa mean that you can work anywhere in the EU?



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello All,

Just a quick question. I'm just applying for my UK visa and I'm just wondering if it would mean that I could work anywhere in the EU like my husband (who is a UK citizen).

Kind regards,

Essie.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Essie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick question. I'm just applying for my UK visa and I'm just wondering if it would mean that I could work anywhere in the EU like my husband (who is a UK citizen).
> 
> ...


No. Citizenship in an EU country, of which the UK is one, is what allows you live and work in another EU country. A UK spouse visa is only valid for living and working in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nyclon said:


> No. Citizenship in an EU country, of which the UK is one, is what allows you live and work in another EU country. A UK spouse visa is only valid for living and working in the UK.


however......... if they were to move to Spain, for example, the OP could apply for (and pretty easily obtain) residency as spouse of an EU citizen & then she would be able to work there


----------



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> however......... if they were to move to Spain, for example, the OP could apply for (and pretty easily obtain) residency as spouse of an EU citizen & then she would be able to work there


What is an OP?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Essie said:


> What is an OP?


you - the *O*riginal *P*oster 


it's used a lot on forums - it's easier sometimes than looking back to find the name of the person who started the thread


----------



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you - the *O*riginal *P*oster
> 
> 
> it's used a lot on forums - it's easier sometimes than looking back to find the name of the person who started the thread


LOL!

Sorry, new to forum speak! Thanks for the info.

Essie.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> however......... if they were to move to Spain, for example, the OP could apply for (and pretty easily obtain) residency as spouse of an EU citizen & then she would be able to work there


But your spouse must first be exercing EU treaty rights in that country by working, studying, retiring or being self-sufficient. You can't just go and live on your own and work - you'll need a work visa for that.

To Essie: To have the same rights as your husband, you need to be naturalised as British citizen, which is possible after living in UK for 3 years.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> But your spouse must first be exercing EU treaty rights in that country by working, studying, retiring or being self-sufficient. You can't just go and live on your own and work - you'll need a work visa for that.
> 
> To Essie: To have the same rights as your husband, you need to be naturalised as British citizen, which is possible after living in UK for 3 years.


as I said - if THEY were to MOVE to Spain - her husband can just move here, and she can come with him

mind you - with 25% unemployment that's not a great idea atm


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> as I said - if THEY were to MOVE to Spain - her husband can just move here, and she can come with him
> 
> mind you - with 25% unemployment that's not a great idea atm


Of course, as EU citizen, the OP's husband can just arrive in Spain as a job seeker and get residence papers for his wife without proving he is working etc. After 3 months he will need to provide evidence of exercising treaty rights, but I don't know how strictly Spain applies the rules. UK certainly does when considering issuing EEA family permit or residence card to non-EEA family members.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Of course, as EU citizen, the OP's husband can just arrive in Spain as a job seeker and get residence papers for his wife without proving he is working etc. After 3 months he will need to provide evidence of exercising treaty rights, but I don't know how strictly Spain applies the rules. UK certainly does when considering issuing EEA family permit or residence card to non-EEA family members.


all you have to do as an EU citizen is register as resident - ridiculously easy - no proof of income or anything required............

it's daft that it's actually easier for a UK citizen to bring their non-EU spouse to live in Spain than the UK - the spouse *does *have to *apply *for residency, but from what posters in the Spain forum have reported, it is very rarely refused & as of the date of application they can work - the actual permission can take a very long time to process


if they can get a job, of course, & I certainly wouldn't suggest anyone move to Spain without contracted employment


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> all you have to do as an EU citizen is register as resident - ridiculously easy - no proof of income or anything required............
> 
> it's daft that it's actually easier for a UK citizen to bring their non-EU spouse to live in Spain than the UK - the spouse *does *have to *apply *for residency, but from what posters in the Spain forum have reported, it is very rarely refused & as of the date of application they can work - the actual permission can take a very long time to process
> 
> ...


That's the same in every EU country. While EEA citizens who are non-citizens of that country can freely bring their non-EEA spouse and dependants, their citizens have to jump through hoops to do the same, including in many cases meeting language requirements. The generous EU rules don't normally apply to native citizens, as they cannot be said to be exercising EU treaty rights in their own country, such as Spanish citizens in Spain and French citizens in France.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> That's the same in every EU country. While EEA citizens who are non-citizens of that country can freely bring their non-EEA spouse and dependants, their citizens have to jump through hoops to do the same, including in many cases meeting language requirements. The generous EU rules don't normally apply to native citizens, as they cannot be said to be exercising EU treaty rights in their own country, such as Spanish citizens in Spain and French citizens in France.


it IS daft though


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Having a visa for the UK does not give you the right to live and work anywhere else in the EU. However, as the spouse of a UK citizen, you have the right to move to another EU country with your spouse. On arrival there is a "simplified" process for obtaining a residence permit, giving you the same rights in that country as those of your spouse, so long as he is settled there and exercising his EU rights (i.e. by working, studying or as a retiree).
Cheers,
Bev


----------

